# 2013 Cruze Colors



## rmy660r (Mar 12, 2012)

Joined the forum a few weeks ago, and there is a ton of useful info here. I will be buying a Cruze as soon as I sell my Focus. I also work at the Lordstown plant. 2013 paint colors were announced this week and I thought I would share the info. 17 Switchblade Silver, 25 Luxo Blue, 26 Atlantis Blue, 50 Olympic White, 52 Champagne Silver, 57 Cyber Gray, 58 Carbon Flash, 74 Victory Red, 89 Crystal Claret, 90, Seraph Orange and 61 Iridium. Also Cruze diesel production starts in August.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hey Rmy660r,*
Thanks for the insider update and welcome aboard CruzeTALK. :th_coolio:

I've been of the opinion since almost Day One that entire North American Cruze color palette needed a bold shake-up, so this is welcome news _(except for those of us who already have a Cruze in the driveway)_. The 2012 exterior color options were far too bland and conservative for my tastes, with at least one color falling into the 'absolutely horrid' category.

*UlyssesSG*


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

God the names they give those colors. I work for a GM supplier and let me tell you it's the most annoying thing to deal with paint names. Some are so **** close you can't even tell. And the names are so misleading. Take Crystal Claret for example. IT'S A DARK RED!!! how the **** do you get red from crystal claret?!?!? You'd think it's a form of white or silver. 

I'm sorry, that's my rant after a hard weeks work lol. I just wish manufacturers would name their colors something more simple. Like Red 1, red 2, red 3, etc. Life would be so much easier.


----------



## Indiqueto (Apr 25, 2012)

Im in the process of ordering a 2012 Cruze LT+ or LT2 and am wondering if I should wait for the 2013 model. What options are they changing or is it minor changes compared to the 2012 model? Also with the 2012 model it comes with 0% financing and Im sure the 2013 will not have that low of a interest rate. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Indiqueto said:


> Im in the process of ordering a 2012 Cruze LT+ or LT2 and am wondering if I should wait for the 2013 model. What options are they changing or is it minor changes compared to the 2012 model? Also with the 2012 model it comes with 0% financing and Im sure the 2013 will not have that low of a interest rate. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


Where did you see 0% on the cruze? Chevrolets website doesn't say this is offered on the cruze, or does your bank offer this for you?


----------



## Indiqueto (Apr 25, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> Where did you see 0% on the cruze? Chevrolets website doesn't say this is offered on the cruze, or does your bank offer this for you?



This is a promo from GM (Chevy) in Canada. 0% has been on since early Spring with the 2012 models.


----------



## rmy660r (Mar 12, 2012)

No major changes. There will be a diesel version. We start building those in August.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

QUESTION for *rmy660r*: Which, the *1.7L *or *2.0L *diesel engine?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rmy660r said:


> Joined the forum a few weeks ago, and there is a ton of useful info here. I will be buying a Cruze as soon as I sell my Focus. I also work at the Lordstown plant. 2013 paint colors were announced this week and I thought I would share the info. 17 Switchblade Silver, 25 Luxo Blue, 26 Atlantis Blue, 50 Olympic White, 52 Champagne Silver, 57 Cyber Gray, 58 Carbon Flash, 74 Victory Red, 89 Crystal Claret, 90, Seraph Orange and 61 Iridium. Also Cruze diesel production starts in August.



Does anybody know how much of a difference the Olympic White will be from the Summit White or are they pretty much the exact same color? Also is the Champagne Silver supposed to be the new Gold Mist? I really wish they would keep the Gold Mist color because its really unique and looks sexy on the LTZ RS models. I cant make up my mind between it and the summit white color but if its not going to be around for the 2013/14 Cruzes, I guess I'll go with the Olympic White.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Olympic white is just a plain white, very likely almost identical (if not the exact same) to summit white. It's used on suburbans and tahoes at the moment. (very different from diamond white, which has a pearl look to it)

And yes. Champagne is very close to the gold mist. I'll keep you posted of we get the colors where I work. If they arrive before I leave lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Olympic white is just a plain white, very likely almost identical (if not the exact same) to summit white. It's used on suburbans and tahoes at the moment. (very different from diamond white, which has a pearl look to it)
> 
> And yes. Champagne is very close to the gold mist. I'll keep you posted of we get the colors where I work. If they arrive before I leave lol.


Thanks! And that would be great.


----------



## rmy660r (Mar 12, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> QUESTION for *rmy660r*: Which, the *1.7L *or *2.0L *diesel engine?


Sorry for taking so long to answer. Engine is going to be a 2.0.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

What about the Taupe Grey Metallic color?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just got champagne in at work. It's a mix between sheer silver and gold mist. Basically, it's a very light gold. More on the silver side with a slight hint on gold. 

I don't really like it...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any Chance of some pics?! Yeah, I figured the new color to be just like you have described!  I have the feeling that I'm not going to like it either, at least not anywhere near how much I love the Gold Mist Metallic! I guess Olympic White it will probably be for me whenever i get the chance to buy this awesome car. When colors have been discontinued/ are no longer used by car companies, are there ways customers can still get access to the color for a possible repaint of their car?




CHUV said:


> Just got champagne in at work. It's a mix between sheer silver and gold mist. Basically, it's a very light gold. More on the silver side with a slight hint on gold.
> 
> I don't really like it...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Any Chance of some pics?! Yeah, I figured the new color to be just like you have described!  I have the feeling that I'm not going to like it either, at least not anywhere near how much I love the Gold Mist Metallic! I guess Olympic White it will probably be for me whenever i get the chance to buy this awesome car. When colors have been discontinued/ are no longer used by car companies, are there ways customers can still get access to the color for a possible repaint of their car?


Depends on how old the colour is and where you are. Our painter had a really tough time finding "dark Ming blue" for some of our parts. It was on back order for over a month because it's considered discontinued and there are no other GM approved painters in the area. And this was for an accessory part (hitch cover to be exact).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Supp CHUV! Hey, you still working at GM/Chevy? I was wondering if you have any further updates on the 2013 Chevy Cruze colors? Maybe some pictures even? Also are you able to shed any light on any changes, if any, involving both the overall look of the Cruze (mainly external) and the features gained as either optional or standard on the Cruzes (mainly the 1LT's)? Thanks!


----------



## meshelie (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh wow I see the Cyber Gray is coming back for the 2013 models. I was originally looking at the Sonic's until I saw how small they were in person but love the Cyber Gray color. Looking to buy the Cruze the beginning of December but wondering if the 2013 models will be out in the US around then?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Supp CHUV! Hey, you still working at GM/Chevy? I was wondering if you have any further updates on the 2013 Chevy Cruze colors? Maybe some pictures even? Also are you able to shed any light on any changes, if any, involving both the overall look of the Cruze (mainly external) and the features gained as either optional or standard on the Cruzes (mainly the 1LT's)? Thanks!



Starks8,
Here is a list of the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze color options:
Silver Ice Metallic
Black Granite Metallic *at an extra cost
Summit White
Crystal Red Tintcoat *at an extra cost only on LT, LTZ & ECO models
Cyber Gray Metallic
Victory Red *on LT and LTZ with RS Package
Autumn Metallic
Blue Topaz Metallic
Champagne Silver Metallic
Atlantis Blue Metallic

The 2013 Cruze will offer a Technology Package, which includes Chevrolet MyLink and Rear Vision Camera, and will be an available option on the 1LT and is standard on the ECO, 2LT and LTZ models. The Chevrolet MyLink includes Bluetooth streaming audio for music and select phones; voice recognition for phone, music and radio; Pandora and Stitcher smartphone compatible; Gracenote (Playlist+, Album Art); software updatable for radio software and Gracenote database. The Enhanced Safety Package, which includes Rear Park Assist, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert and Side Blind Zone Alert, would also be available to you if you decided to get the Technology Package. There are other changes to the 2013 model so if you any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Starks8,
> Here is a list of the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze color options:
> Silver Ice Metallic
> Black Granite Metallic *at an extra cost
> ...


"Wow -- Thanks," Stacy. Knowing the color selections available definitely helps prospective Cruze buyers!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Are of any of those this color?








And if yes/no, why wasn't it offered on the 2011\12 in the states?

Hope Devils doesn't mind me "escorting" out his picture.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Mick said:


> Are of any of those this color?
> View attachment 6085
> 
> 
> ...


...is that possibly (GTS) *Blue Topaz Metallic**?*


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Will the Cyber Gray be available in the Eco? I may get one of those when I get rid of this car next year.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Starks8,
> Here is a list of the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze color options:
> Silver Ice Metallic
> Black Granite Metallic *at an extra cost
> ...


Thanks Stacy, you are awesome. I most definitely appreciate the information. Any changes to the 1LT Cruzes I would love to know about. I see that the 1.4 ecotec engine is being deemed "new" in the order/reference guide. Care to explain how it's new exactly? Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks Stacy, you are awesome. I most definitely appreciate the information. Any changes to the 1LT Cruzes I would love to know about. I see that the 1.4 ecotec engine is being deemed "new" in the order/reference guide. Care to explain how it's new exactly? Thanks


...the 2013 Cruze Order Guide is now available to view: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...2013-cruze-order-guide-online.html#post101338


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Starks8,
> Here is a list of the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze color options:
> Silver Ice Metallic
> Black Granite Metallic *at an extra cost
> ...


Hey Stacey, I have a few questions that I was wondering if you can answer sparked by the release of the 2013 Chevy Cruze order guide online (Model Information - Online Ordering Guide). I first wanted to know if the Chevy Mylink comes with the XM Weather/XM Traffic like this? http://trunk.thecollegedriver.com/Chevrolet/Equinox/2012/2012 Chevrolet Equinox MyLink.jpg . Also will the 2013 Cruzes have a standard lit glove box? How much more expensive will the Cruzes be now that they get so many more electronic and safety features? Also is there any other small to medium changes that Chevy could have possibly made to the 2013 cruze that maybe werent mentioned in this guide, such as a shark fin antenna, a interior trunk release button or improvements to the sound system?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Stacey, I have a few questions that I was wondering if you can answer sparked by the release of the 2013 Chevy Cruze order guide online (Model Information - Online Ordering Guide). I first wanted to know if the Chevy Mylink comes with the XM Weather/XM Traffic like this? http://trunk.thecollegedriver.com/Chevrolet/Equinox/2012/2012 Chevrolet Equinox MyLink.jpg . Also will the 2013 Cruzes have a standard lit glove box? How much more expensive will the Cruzes be now that they get so many more electronic and safety features? Also is there any other small to medium changes that Chevy could have possibly made to the 2013 cruze that maybe werent mentioned in this guide, such as a shark fin antenna, a interior trunk release button or improvements to the sound system?


Starks8,
The 2013 Cruze comes standard with a 3-month trial to the XM Premier package, with over 140 channels including commercial-free music, all your favorite sports, exclusive talk and entertainment. And now you can add premium channels to your trial at no cost. It will require a subscription (sold separately by SiriusXM) after the trial period. Yes, the XM features are part of the Chevrolet MyLink. I do not show any other changes in the audio system. I do not see any information on a shark antenna at this time. I am looking into your question about the light in the glove box, but I do not believe there is one. There is a trunk emergency release handle inside the trunk. 
All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP for the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. If you are looking for more specific pricing or pricing on a different model please feel free to contact me and I can provide you with that information as well. I hope this helps! Feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Will the Cyber Gray be available in the Eco? I may get one of those when I get rid of this car next year.




CruzeTech,
Yes, the Cyber Gray Metallic is available on the 2013 Cruze ECO. This color is available on all models of the 2013 Cruze. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Starks8,
> The 2013 Cruze comes standard with a 3-month trial to the XM Premier package, with over 140 channels including commercial-free music, all your favorite sports, exclusive talk and entertainment. And now you can add premium channels to your trial at no cost. It will require a subscription (sold separately by SiriusXM) after the trial period. Yes, the XM features are part of the Chevrolet MyLink. I do not show any other changes in the audio system. I do not see any information on a shark antenna at this time. I am looking into your question about the light in the glove box, but I do not believe there is one. There is a trunk emergency release handle inside the trunk.
> All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP for the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. If you are looking for more specific pricing or pricing on a different model please feel free to contact me and I can provide you with that information as well. I hope this helps! Feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy! I appreciate what you have been able to answer for me and attempting to get the other information for me as well! Also the pricing I am interested in is for the 1LT Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks Stacy! I appreciate what you have been able to answer for me and attempting to get the other information for me as well! Also the pricing I am interested in is for the 1LT Cruze.



Starks8,
All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP for the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT Manual is $18,560.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. The 2013 Cruze 1LT Automatic is $19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. Also, currently I am not showing information for a change in the glove box light from the 2012 model to the 2013 model. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Stacy, can you find out if the 2013 Champagne Silver Metallic Chevy Cruze 1LT will come with the Medium Titanium cloth color choice or if it will only have the jet black cloth interior color choice like the Gold Mist Metallic 1LT's had? Thanks!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Starks8* -- does this possibly answer your question?: Model Information - Online Ordering Guide


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *Starks8* -- does this possibly answer your question?: Model Information - Online Ordering Guide



Yupp; it does! Thanks man! Well, it looks like the answer to my question is yes. Too bad this wasn't the case for the 2011/12 Gold Mist Metallic 1LT's, now that it appears from a few member's opinion that the new champagne color isn't as nice as the gold mist color.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Are the color links on that page working for you guys?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> Are the color links on that page working for you guys?


The links for the new colors aren't working for me, but all the rest are.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

(GWY) Atlantis Blue Metallic on the 2013 Buick Verano Turbo ???

http://goo.gl/Qi0Qe
http://goo.gl/8t4J1


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> (GWY) Atlantis Blue Metallic on the 2013 Buick Verano Turbo ???
> 
> http://goo.gl/Qi0Qe
> http://goo.gl/8t4J1


That's a nice color.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Black Granite Metallic *at an extra cost That is what my 2011 is painted and It is SOFT ,I hope they hardened that finish up.. Scratches WAY to easilly


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have a fav new color for the 2013 Cruze. Mine would have to be Atlantis Blue Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

White diamond tricoat is a nice color but it's an extra cost color $495.00 not available on the Cruze though just the Verano.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> White diamond tricoat is a nice color but it's an extra cost color $495.00 not available on the Cruze though just the Verano.


I was close to get a heart attack when I thought there is a new white color than my summit white which I just ordered it...then realized you was pointing to the Verano...ohh gosh lol... 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Cruze LTZ RS would look great in white diamond tricoat! Too bad it isnt a option!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone here have a Cyber Grey Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The Cruze LTZ RS would look great in white diamond tricoat! Too bad it isnt a option!


Maybe for 2014 or 2015 Cruze...


----------

